# Pilot to bombadier...



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Navigator: passing waypoint four. Make heading 060. Over.

Pilot: Roger. New heading 060.

Bombardier: primary target in sight.

Pilot: Roger, the plane is yours.

Bombardier: Doors open

Bombardier: 10 seconds to target

Bombardier: Bombs away, doors closing. Take us home.

Pilot: Roger. New heading 260. Good job boys.


----------



## Titans (Jan 31, 2010)

Bombs away!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Negative ghostwriter, the pattern is full! JK, watch out.:yield:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice!!! Looking forward to seeing the damage!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Baton the hatches!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

do i make a silly helmet comment or just let the caption do the talking.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

d_day said:


> Navigator: passing waypoint four. Make heading 060. Over.
> 
> Pilot: Roger. New heading 060.
> 
> ...


I hope when you land your undercarriage is "Down & Locked" because I have the feeling, for somebody, the wheels are about to fall off. *Executing an Immelman*


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Wouldn't be my first belly landing!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Gonna be a good hit i bet !!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Was actually late getting it out.

0309 2880 0001 3909 6509


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oi__Vay____

This one smells like it is going to be very__ Heavy!!!!!!!!* :hide:

.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I cannot wait to see the damage!!
God speed, Roger over and out! op2:ainkiller:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Tick tick tick...


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I know this has landed, but I haven't seen any damage reports. You don't think it was _total_ do you?


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

D, you must have decimated their computer.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Edit: Intended victim was on springs break, and has yet to see the damamge.


----------

